# "The Bride" Tutorial Links



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Well guys, I finally have the tutorial for ya. Here are the links....it's in 6 parts.

http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62175
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62177
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62179
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63288
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63289
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63291
PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Great tutorial LB, how much money do you think you have in supplies for this project? Any way you look at it, its money well spent!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to put that together.

I have to confess that I also had fun looking at all of your stuff in the background: other sculps, pictures, boxes of supplies, LOL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

All that much more respect when seeing what went into it! Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great tutorial.
I don't know why I didn't notice her uvula before. Nice touch!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If you see her uvula, you know she's a girl. hehehehhehehehheeeeee


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

omg that looks awesome!! Such talent!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice How-to, LB!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone, and please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

That is, hands down, the best prop I have seen this season. Genius. Good for you. I'd keep her up year round.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Great Work Lauriebeast!


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

wow. I'm left speechless. Thanks for photo-documenting your creation, which is nothing short of inspiring.

-newbie


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

You are so talented i just can't express it! You have inspired me to try a whole series of full body statues using the Celluclay/paperclay shell.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW Laurie you are a master...very inspirational...amazing how smooth your skin textures are. Thanks for sharing


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

so good amazing


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I am far behind on this..
as always great tutorial on a great prop


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome LB.... you are super talented. I have taught art since 91 and you rank with the best!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You don't look a day over 90 TS.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Sickie....


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you take requests?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is awesome!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

I can't even BEGIN to praise this enough. A great tutorial and absolutely AMAZING work. First rate.


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't believe this is so realistic! I about fell out of my chair. My hat is truely off to you! Just amazing. The details in my hands are where my props suck how did you get foam to look so real? I saw you tutorial but really it doesn't give you enough credit for your God given talent. I love this prop! Is it very heavy? Are you a sculptor by profession? Just simply amazing! I wish I could have been there while you were making her. But will enjoy her anyway.
Denise


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

This has wowed me to no end! simply fantastic!
Can't compare to your talent!
Denise


----------

